# Dance



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

has anyone here tried dancing as therapy to feel re-connected?

I'm terrible at most types of dancing (river dancing to Cypress Hill is my specialty) yet i always gravitate towards it.

I find when I'm dancing recklessly I can kind of just flow with the rhythm of reality, my emotions and the music. I let go of myself and i get deep into dance and my thoughts dissipate and I'm no longer clouded.

I guess its kinda become an advanced form of meditation for me. And I find it really has helped me break through some of the barriers of De-realization.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

never tried this but I've always wondered whether it would help.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

thyRUY said:


> never tried this but I've always wondered whether it would help.


It raises your energetic vibrations immensely and it seems to revitalize every cell in the body.

Give it a try. Dance for like 30 + mins a day for a week. Then pay attention to how your conscious awareness changes afterwards.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I've found that singing along with music, even just silently, also has this energizing effect on consciousness.


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm actually considering taking classes for dancing. I've never been much of a dancing person, but I think that dancing could help with my mental conditions. Aside from that, I also think that it would be a very fun skill to have.


----------



## Sean1997- (Nov 9, 2015)

I've had great accomplishments from both dancing and singing, its essentially the most therapeutic thing to do for this. It gives me a soothing essence of slight euphoria that I can't really achieve from anything else


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I've found that singing along with music, even just silently, also has this energizing effect on consciousness.


Same. Theres something deep within me that gets ignited whenever I'm flowing to a rhythm. Whether its rhyming or dancing, it dosen't really matter..they both seem to awaken that same euphoric feeling within me in different ways.



dissoziation said:


> I'm actually considering taking classes for dancing. I've never been much of a dancing person, but I think that dancing could help with my mental conditions. Aside from that, I also think that it would be a very fun skill to have.


Right on! You definitely should, I think that's a great idea.



Sean1997- said:


> I've had great accomplishments from both dancing and singing, its essentially the most therapeutic thing to do for this. It gives me a soothing essence of slight euphoria that I can't really achieve from anything else


For sure, combining both at once really intensifies the feeling in a good way. if we're feeling separate from our bodies, i believe things like Dancing and Yoga make a lot of sense. Whatever can bring our bodily awareness back to us is essential.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Some Motivation.....


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I was in a therapy where they pressured each of us to make up a dance. It helped somewhat. I'd recommend it.


----------

